
Risk of throwing a wad of paper with password on it in the bin? - rahuldottech
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/213020/risk-of-throwing-a-wad-of-paper-with-password-on-it-in-the-bin/213026#213026
======
rolph
another possibility is to honeypot the trash regularly, and monitor for attack
attempts.

